# what is this bike



## hstavn (Aug 28, 2011)

this bike has wooden rims a wooden rear fender cork grips any info would be great.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 28, 2011)

hstavn said:


> View attachment 25931View attachment 25932 this bike has wooden rims a wooden rear fender cork grips any info would be great.




i know.... its the same bike on craigs list that you listed yesterday.


----------



## hstavn (Aug 28, 2011)

i didnt list it on cl im trying to buy it


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 28, 2011)

The manufacturers list at thewheelmen.org has a Soudan-
Soudan-(M) Mason & Mason Company, Chicago IL, 1895
The bike looks right for 1895.


----------



## hstavn (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for that info what would a fair price to pay be on a bike like this


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2011)

750 is fair.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 29, 2011)

That seems high- 1890's ladies bikes are pretty easy to find, and this one isn't a real stunner as far as paint goes, although nickel plate and tires seem OK.  A fair price is one where you and the seller both feel you skinned each other.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2011)

yes, its somewhat stiff but its always the seller that wants  more than its really worth as usual; also, that ad is just egging for a high bid type price. i'd be leary of the seller just fishing for a price


----------



## hstavn (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think I will buy it.


----------



## bud poe (Aug 29, 2011)

How much were they asking? I know someone looking for a ladies bike of that vintage....I couldn't find it on C-list...


----------



## hstavn (Aug 29, 2011)

They took the add off. I can't get a price out of them, I have made some offers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a G & J ladies Rambler (ca. 1896) for sale $525 plus shipping. v/r Shawn







bud poe said:


> How much were they asking? I know someone looking for a ladies bike of that vintage....I couldn't find it on C-list...


----------



## bud poe (Aug 30, 2011)

Bike needs to be ridable.  If you have pics I can pass them on but I think it might be a bit out of his price range.  He's a set dresser for a play that takes place in the early 1900's and needs a bike for one of the characters....I'll post in the for sale/wanted section...I'm just trying to help him out but I know it's a long shot.  I think he's gonna have to take something more modern and common and hack it up to make it look right...Thanks for the help....


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 30, 2011)

been there many times. i know if they are fishing or not. after 22yrs of this cr-p i learned a long time ago. no price no call..


----------

